# Froglets: Post Them!



## Leap (Mar 19, 2008)

Love this sub-forum.. So post your best froglet pics! Just morphed to sub juvies. 











One of my Azureus froglets enjoying the thick leaves of an african violet.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

The type of post you're suggesting would actually go in member's frogs and vivariums.. this forum is for discussing the techniques and specs of photography and equipment, whereas the member's frogs and vivariums is for just posting pictures without discussion of the photography aspect.

Nice shot


----------



## Leap (Mar 19, 2008)

lol... My bad, I actually should have noticed that.  I blame the pain medicine!

Any mods passing through here, if you don't mind moving this?

 I'm going to bed where I belong now. lol


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

I like how Gary caught one in the act of pooping in the top picture :lol:


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

DaFrogMan said:


> I like how Gary caught one in the act of pooping in the top picture :lol:


OH SH*T :lol:


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Haha, yeah...nice poop shot gary. I like this shot because it has 3 diff. stages all in one:


----------



## Leap (Mar 19, 2008)

Haha! At first I thought that one was still morphing and thought "that's not a good looking tail.."


Nice snyder!


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

gary, in the poop picture, is one missing a leg?

and in the second picture, the glare off the glass looks like smoke. like the guys are roasting the dusted fruit flies or are partaking in some cult ritual.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

bLue_reverie said:


> gary, in the poop picture, is one missing a leg?


You know, you're right. That was one of my very first batches of froglets and I do remember one without a leg. I don't think it was SLS. I raised a batch of them together and I think one of the other little guys made a meal out of it  He ended up doing just fine without it.


----------



## Leap (Mar 19, 2008)

Just to keep the pics going.  Let's see some more froglets!


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

great shots leap. What kind of camara are you using? are you taking those upclose or are you zooming in from afar?


----------



## Leap (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh thanks. I'm using a Canon 350D (digital rebel xt) and the 28-105mm USM lens. Not the best setup.. I'm mounting on a monopod, and since it's not a macro lens I have to get some distance. I've been out of photography for a few months, so I'm not making too much of an effort (sadly).


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

gary1218 said:


> bLue_reverie said:
> 
> 
> > gary, in the poop picture, is one missing a leg?
> ...


I feel so bad for the guy. If you ever feel the need to get rid of him, I'll gladly buy him from you. That goes to any other handicapped frogs where euthanasia is not necessary.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Here are a few .


----------



## Leap (Mar 19, 2008)

They're beautiful Mark, thanks for adding!


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I wont bore you guys with terrib pics, since I have already posted a ton of those.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

ALWAYS love to see imi froglets. NICE Sarah


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

I have 5 of these guys (orange bassleri) jumping around....


----------



## Leap (Mar 19, 2008)

Loving these! I'm looking forward to having my own imis someday


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

Gotta love the froglets  
Enjoy
Keith


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Beautiful cobalts! Hopefully some will inhabit one of my vivs sometime soon!


----------



## Leap (Mar 19, 2008)

Excellent Keith, thanks for sharing!


----------



## thiefness (Oct 26, 2007)

for size comparison: (the one in back is the same size as the one on the left, its just the focus )


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't have a macro lens but this little fella arrived today. He was still in his shipping container in this photo. I just set it in the QT tank and let him come out on his own.


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

Chasing a fly that was actually in the other tank next to theirs









In the next tank, chasing a fly that was in the previous froglet's tank









both of these happening simultaneously


----------



## Leap (Mar 19, 2008)

These are some excellent shots! :mrgreen:


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

coasta rican


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

just found this colon today, pretty unusual patterning/coloring








older sibling here

















I really need to get a better camera.

rob


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Retic.


----------



## Leap (Mar 19, 2008)

Retics... ahhh gotta love them.  I'll have them someday....  So many frogs, so little space, time, and money.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

A better photo of my little guy/gal. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Love that last green pumilio shot. Adult vs froglet


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Imis:








B&B`s:


----------



## Thinair (Aug 27, 2005)

My first golddust basti froglet:


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I havent found one of these guys for a while !


----------



## ghastly152 (Oct 2, 2006)

O.vicentei










R.imitator 'jeberos'










R.fantastica


















D.tinctorius 'azureus'


















D.auratus 'turquoise & bronze'


















O.pumilio 'nancy'










0.pumilio 'escudo'










R.imitator 'panguana orange'


















R.imitator 'intermedius'










O.pumilio 'cauchero'










A.bassleri 'green'










R.amazonica


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice babies, ghastly.

Picture of the one I am curious, R.imitator 'jeberos', that I have never heard of, doesn't load. Is this just me ? (just says "Image" instead of actual image)


ghastly152 said:


> R.imitator 'panguana orange'


Do you know if it is the same frog known as imi Yurimaguas on this side ?
Initially I thought you meant lamasi pang orange, but the nose spots are definitely imi pattern ... :?


----------



## ghastly152 (Oct 2, 2006)

jmoose said:


> Nice babies, ghastly.
> 
> Picture of the one I am curious, R.imitator 'jeberos', that I have never heard of, doesn't load. Is this just me ? (just says "Image" instead of actual image)


Thanks. I can see the picture fine, id be interested to know whether anyone else is having trouble?



jmoose said:


> R.imitator 'panguana orange'
> Do you know if it is the same frog known as imi Yurimaguas on this side ?
> Initially I thought you meant lamasi pang orange, but the nose spots are definitely imi pattern ... :?


Its the same frog as you call Lamasi pangs, there just known as Panguanas over here, no-one refers to the them as lamasi, that name is reserved for the Highlands. I get alot of variation from my young, sometimes broken lines, sometimes straight and strong lines aswell a varying shades of orange.


----------



## barbar0 (Dec 3, 2007)

no trouble viewing the picture here, they all show up fine. 

Great collection of froglets by the way!

...........................
barbara


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

I see the picture now .... with Internet Explore.
With Firefox (I use almost all the time) I still don't see the pic, though.... weird :?


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

ALMOST morphed  

tara imi


----------

